

AltJS: Alternative JavaScript languages and compilers - tlrobinson
http://altjs.org/

======
evangineer
Mostly derived from @jashkenas wiki page:
[https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-
lang...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-languages-
that-compile-to-JS)

BTW, mobl isn't tierless, it targets client-side development.

------
evangineer
Hmm, for some reason I hadn't noticed JS11 before. More succinct version of
JavaScript that's not as radical as CoffeeScript in terms of changing the
syntax: <http://js11.org/>

------
saurik
(missing Cycript) :( (I really need to make a better website or something)

